
Forget the iTunes LP, Apps are the New Album - Hagelin
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/forget_the_itunes_lp_apps_are_the_new_album.php
======
zandorg
Yes, but what happens when the latest 'remix your artist blah' (Macromedia
Flash programmes written originally by Koan/Brian Eno and Coldcut), gets
tired, and they have to think up something else? Shouldn't the music stand on
its own merit?

